# Seiko Lady Diver



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Thinking of getting a 4205 Seiko Lady Diver but I can only find examples restored with aftermarket dials etc, they look OK and are reasonably priced but I am not sure. Not a purist and don't get uptight about things being exactly right but still not sure :huh: Nice size for me at 33mm and they look like this (from Timezone)


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

If you can find a good runner then go for it.

This looks better to me.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Seiko-divers-watch-4205-MIDSIZED-38mm-x-44mm-PEPSI-Auto-Mod-SEP-1980-N25/123234481000?epid=20020186140&hash=item1cb158f368:g:qoQAAOSwR-ZZ1kAm


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

If it's vintage, I'd be more concerned that it was not a Franken with aftermarket parts. Keeping the original look intact. But surely there's far less interest in modding ladies dive watches than the men's varieties? Does it have to have an all black bezel? I see lots of Pepsi bezel models on eBay from the Netherlands (I don't know the model, so maybe they have been modded).


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I know you specified Seiko, Lucy, but have you considered an Apeks lady diver? It has a Seiko movement, and quite reasonable, too

https://www.mikesdivestore.com/products/apeks-200m-ladies-dive-watch-rubber-strap?variant=780576945&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping&cmp_id=223221291&adg_id=15779574771&kwd=&device=c&gclid=Cj0KC


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Possibly this.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Ladies-Divers-4205-014K-automatic-Serial-nr-170229/132598651471?hash=item1edf7eda4f:g:aH4AAOSwnCxaqRgn


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

PC-Magician said:


> Possibly this.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Ladies-Divers-4205-014K-automatic-Serial-nr-170229/132598651471?hash=item1edf7eda4f:g:aH4AAOSwnCxaqRgn


 "Rotative bezel works and clicks (both directions)" :sign_wtf:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Chromejob said:


> "Rotative bezel works and clicks (both directions)" :sign_wtf:


 According to Kevin Chan's old Seiko guide the bezel is bi-directional

@Roger the Dodger I think she has got the Seiko bug


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

PC-Magician said:


> Possibly this.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Ladies-Divers-4205-014K-automatic-Serial-nr-170229/132598651471?hash=item1edf7eda4f:g:aH4AAOSwnCxaqRgn


 I like that one


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Doxa. 35mm Inc crown. Eta 2671 auto movement.


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I know you specified Seiko, Lucy, but have you considered an Apeks lady diver? It has a Seiko movement, and quite reasonable, too
> 
> https://www.mikesdivestore.com/products/apeks-200m-ladies-dive-watch-rubber-strap?variant=780576945&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping&cmp_id=223221291&adg_id=15779574771&kwd=&device=c&gclid=Cj0KC


 Not sure about that Roger but thank you 



WRENCH said:


> Doxa. 35mm Inc crown. Eta 2671 auto movement.


 That's really nice I didn't know Doxa did a lady diver version @JoT ??


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

rolexgirl said:


> I like that one


 Give it some thought best one I can find at the moment.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@rolexgirl it's expensive :baby: the Doxa that is


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Chromejob said:


> "Rotative bezel works and clicks (both directions)" :sign_wtf:


 That is correct.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

A bezel that clicks on both directions could see you run out of oxygen...it seems a bad idea but then who uses such things for diving.

I like the OP... 33mm seems suitable for a lady and the watch has good proportions.

Also in this price area you aren't going to have an economic disaster, I wouldn't be too concerned if it isn't dead right (non-original) as long as it correctly functions.


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

I have ordered this one, seller says original dial and hands with aftermarket bezel and strap - happy with that xx


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JoT said:


> @rolexgirl it's expensive :baby: the Doxa that is


 Tight @rse

Get your hand in your wallet, a happy lady is worth her weight in gold.

I just tell Big M the reverse

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

rolexgirl said:


> I have ordered this one, seller says original dial and hands with aftermarket bezel and strap - happy with that xx


 Well done and I hope we get a wrist shot. :clap:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Tight @rse
> 
> Get your hand in your wallet, a happy lady is worth her weight in gold.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I bought her a Rolex last year !! The Doxa does look nice mind you, but unfortunately looks like they have sold out :clap:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Daveyboyz said:


> A bezel that clicks on both directions could see you run out of oxygen...it seems a bad idea but then who uses such things for diving.
> 
> I like the OP... 33mm seems suitable for a lady and the watch has good proportions.
> 
> Also in this price area you aren't going to have an economic disaster, I wouldn't be too concerned if it isn't dead right (non-original) as long as it correctly functions.


 Vostoks operate like that as well as many Sinn Watches also Damasko to name but a few.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

@JoT But....but....but....I seem to remember her telling me this a few years ago.....



> On 23/07/2011 at 00:47, Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Yes, I am a very economical rolexgirl  xx*

Has something changed?......... :laughing2dw:

...and that reminds me....must fire up the 'What do you look like' thread again.....some great memories and members there.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I like women's divers, was looking for one for my wife before I bought the certina for her. I know you specifically mentioned the seiko. Reminds me of when we were kids an put crisp packets in the oven on a low heat shrunk them to a quarter size of the original but otherwise original. Nice buy.


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> *Yes, I am a very economical rolexgirl  xx*
> 
> Has something changed?......... :laughing2dw:
> 
> ...and that reminds me....must fire up the 'What do you look like' thread again.....some great memories and members there.


 I really am a very economical girl I just get spoilt sometimes :wub:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

rolexgirl said:


> I really am a very economical girl I just get spoilt sometimes :wub:


 Quite right, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

It has arrived, looks very nice and perfect size for me at about 33mm, dial is in very good condition, replacement bezel pristine strap is very hard though, will need to get a softer rubber. Really like it :thumbs_up:

will do some pics when I can


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

rolexgirl said:


> It has arrived, looks very nice and perfect size for me at about 33mm, dial is in very good condition, replacement bezel pristine strap is very hard though, will need to get a softer rubber. Really like it :thumbs_up:
> 
> Pictures aren't the best will do some more when I can
> 
> ...


 Looks very nice  cute in fact.

Looking forward to more pictures :clap:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks great, RG...if you fancy another, how about the Seiko 5 SNZF 15 Pepsi 'Sea Urchin'? 40mm, auto, 23 jewel movement and display back.


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Couple more out and about this morning, I need to change the strap it is too hard for me, soft rubber or fabric? :hmmm9uh:


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

I'd possibly even go leather , leather nato? But even a fabric would do the trick.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> I see you in leather waterproof of course.


 :nono:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Teg62x said:


> :nono:


 I see no problem with a leather strap on a dive Watch as long as it is waterproof. artytime:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

rolexgirl said:


> Couple more out and about this morning, I need to change the strap it is too hard for me, soft rubber or fabric? :hmmm9uh:


 Easy choice, a soft rubber strap would be perfect, and would look/feel much better than the shiny plastic one currently fitted IMHO :thumbsup:

Doesn't necessarily need to be OEM Seiko, or even expensive. This one is on ebay from various sellers at around £6 (I bought one in each size 20/22/24mm). It's nice and soft, so is comfortable straight away without needing to be worn in, and it improves just about every watch I've fitted it to:



A lot of people on here will probably suggest fitting a NATO, but I've never seen the attraction - Sorry guys!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

rolexgirl said:


> It has arrived, looks very nice and perfect size for me at about 33mm, dial is in very good condition, replacement bezel pristine strap is very hard though, will need to get a softer rubber. Really like it :thumbs_up:





rolexgirl said:


> Couple more out and about this morning, I need to change the strap it is too hard for me, soft rubber or fabric? :hmmm9uh:


 Secure spring bars and some nylon straps -- don't have to be G10 style -- would be easy peasy, can always pic something you like one day, then switch out another day. Of course, Mickie500 on the Bay (acct for Phoenix) can outfit you.

What's the lug width? I have an Italian vanilla-scented strap that's pretty soft, but probably too big at 22mm. Can be cut down a wee bit without looking silly. Also some 18mm nylons, even a 16mm Bond strap from Jim Seal. :wicked:

[A couple of replies disappeared. :sign_question: ]

Seiko divers are easy to love for their ruggedness, bright good looks, and outstanding lume.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Chromejob said:


> Secure spring bars and some nylon straps -- don't have to be G10 style -- would be easy peasy, can always pic something you like one day, then switch out another day. Of course, Mickie500 on the Bay (acct for Phoenix) can outfit you.
> 
> What's the lug width? I have an Italian vanilla-scented strap that's pretty soft, but probably too big at 22mm. Can be cut down a wee bit without looking silly. Also some 18mm nylons, even a 16mm Bond strap from Jim Seal. :wicked:
> 
> ...


 I have just measured it, as far as I can tell it is 16.5mm nice awkward size!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

JoT said:


> I have just measured it, as far as I can tell it is 16.5mm nice awkward size!


 :sign_wtf:


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Now on a Seiko bracelet that somebody found for me :wub:

It's not an exact fit but near enough for me

Not very good under LED light though


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I think you're back to your old tricks.... :whistling: Not technically a dive bracelet, but it does look street smart on that one. :yes:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Chromejob said:


> I think you're back to your old tricks.... :whistling: Not technically a dive bracelet, but it does look street smart on that one. :yes:


 It is sold by Seiko as a bracelet for SUG089 SUG093 Lady Diver which is a later model but close enough for this case, I got it from Mr Lee in Singapore, but yes you are right you couldn't regard it as a divers' bracelet given the clasp does not have the familiar foldover.

The end pieces are a fraction too long and I had to find some 1.8mm 17mm spring bars as the end pieces rattled a bit with the thinner bars. Quite pleased with it.


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Chromejob said:


> I think you're back to your old tricks.... :whistling: Not technically a dive bracelet, but it does look street smart on that one. :yes:


 You mean you have never sat in front of a mirror naked and admired your watch? I am surprised


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

rolexgirl said:


> You mean you have never sat in front of a mirror naked and admired your watch? I am surprised


 I sit in front of my computer with a camera and admire my watch, if that counts. I keep some of my watches in a glass shelf bathroom cabinet, that I might look into while undressed.










At least you got out of bed to sit in front of the mirror for a pic.


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

@Chromejob You have more preparations than me on your shelf :biggrin:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

rolexgirl said:


> @Chromejob You have more preparations than me on your shelf :biggrin:


 I'd dump them all for a gal like you. :blush:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

rolexgirl said:


> You mean you have never sat in front of a mirror naked and admired your watch? I am surprised


 @Chromejob if you decide to please don't share the photo, there's a good fellow. :biggrin:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

wrenny1969 said:


> @Chromejob if you decide to please don't share the photo, there's a good fellow. :biggrin:


 I can neither confirm or deny the existence of such photo records. :batman:


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Like the final outcome @rolexgirl the bracelet looks good. Nice watch. :yes:


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Roddyjb said:


> Like the final outcome @rolexgirl the bracelet looks good. Nice watch. :yes:


 Thank you I am very happy with it, I don't like rubber straps and only like leather for occasional wear



Chromejob said:


> I'd dump them all for a gal like you. :blush:


 Aww thank you xx


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Agreed @rolexgirl... I'm not overly found of rubbers myself. I'm definitely an SS man. :yes:


----------

